# Question from the TV show BONES



## jonfromcsi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello. This is probably a strange request but I wasn't sure where else to turn. My name is Jon and I'm a researcher for the CBS tv show CSI: Crime Scene Investigation. It's my job to make sure our show is as accurate as possible. Since we have a question about orchestral music, I thought members here could assist us.

We have a question about recognizing a certain performer's style in an orchestra...

Our character's wife is a classical musician -- which instrument she plays has yet to be determined. We'd like him to be able to listen to a recording of her orchestra playing, and say: "That's not my wife playing... that's a substitute."

Is there a particular instrument that would be most identifiable as being played by a certain performer? If he has heard his wife play, say, french horn, in dozens of concerts, would he be able to determine she is NOT the one playing the french horn in a certain recording? Is there a different instrument that would work better for this scenario?

Any thoughts you may have here are truly appreciated. Happy Thanksgiving and many thanks for looking at this.

Best

Jon
[email protected]


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Most instrument can have their instrumentalist get their signature sound on it. I (*strongly*) recommend a violin as your character's instrument. It is very realistic to fit your scenario.......

more interesting to know is, what piece you are going to feature on the episode......(we can do a very urgent top ten for you to pick)


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

So you are going to do the exact same character, with the exact same plot vehicle, in two different shows, on two different networks, and you handle the research from both? I'm a bit confused. Is it for BONES, or for CSI, or is this even a real question? Which CSI?


----------



## jonfromcsi (Nov 24, 2010)

So sorry for the confusion. I do work for several TV shows. CSI, CSI: Miami, Bones to name a few. This is for CSI so my mistake was putting Bones in the subject heading. 

So we like the violin idea. Any language we could use to make this seem reasonable? "That's not my wife's violin. The BLANK is too BLANK compared to hers." We just want to be realistic here and really appreciate your help. 

Best

Jon


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hmm.. Yes violin but im not sure how well that work in a large orchestral section - unless she had a solo part which would mean she was the concertmaster. The concertmaster is a very importanr and prestigious role within the orchestra, it might influence the character slightly.

Otherwise i would say go for a woodwind : perhaps Oboe.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

If you do decide to give her a promotion and stick with the violin solo, you could say comment on the vibrato - theres not enough perhaps, or too much vibrato.


----------

